
Using Twitter - dashpeak
https://www.holloway.com/g/using-twitter
======
Nextgrid
Twitter is a bit of a cesspool and encourages toxic behaviour, not to mention
the user-hostile design and UX. Building a personal brand can be done just as
well with a personal website, with the added benefit that it's much harder to
get attacked by a mob because the damage is not visible (they can spam your
inbox, but it's not public) and thus does not encourage more damage.

Unrelated: that shit-letter signup popup midway through the page is annoying
and made me close the tab immediately.

